# April 2015 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner gawdzuki



## Jim

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in March, 2015 you're eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear. All you need to do is reply "in" and which box you want.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

Up for grabs this month is Mystery Tackle box from.....MysterytackleBox.com. Winner will have a choice of Bass, Ice, or Inshore saltwater! This contest ends in 2 weeks.

Link: https://mysterytacklebox.com/


----------



## Jim

I always wanted one of these, but still have not pulled the trigger for myself. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

in. Bass


----------



## Keystone

IN
ICE


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In, Bass.


----------



## Y_J

In - BASS


----------



## Riverdog

In, bass


----------



## Steve A W

In
Ice


----------



## muzikman

*IN!*
Bass


----------



## crazymanme2

In Bass


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN- Bass


----------



## fool4fish1226

IN-Salt :beer:


----------



## huntinfool

In
Salt


----------



## slick

In Bass


----------



## ggoldy

In
inshore saltwater


----------



## BigTerp

*IN* BASS


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## FishingCop

in


----------



## SumDumGuy

in - bass


----------



## overboard

In--ice.


----------



## amk

In salt!


----------



## mook1754

In...it's time for bass!


----------



## Blake.

In.
Bass.


----------



## Milehisnk

In! Bass


----------



## Moedaddy

IN


----------



## gawdzuki

In, Bass


----------



## frydaddy

in, salt please


----------



## earl60446

in , bass


----------



## Capt1972

In-Salt


----------



## Abraham

In bass


----------



## rscottp

In


----------



## icepounder

In !!


----------



## JMichael

Bum deal, where's the panfish love? #-o :lol:


----------



## Skiffing

In - Salt


----------



## samtech

In-Bass


----------



## fender66

In - and it's all about the BASS...bout' the Bass...


----------



## CMOS

In.

Bass.




CMOS


----------



## Jim

Winner WInner Chicken Dinner! This months winner is gawdzuki!


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Winner WInner Chicken Dinner! This months winner is gawdzuki!



Congrats!


----------



## lovedr79

Congrats!


----------



## crazymanme2

=D>


----------



## ggoldy

WTG!


----------



## FishingCop

congrats


----------



## muzikman

.....two outta three??

LOL

Congrats!!!


----------



## slick

CONGRATS!!!
Second place isn't bad. UNLESS you're a boxer!!


----------



## Y_J

WTG Congrats


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## gawdzuki

Woohoo, I go yo Florida to check on my parents and come back to a chicken dinner.


----------

